# What's wrong with Windows Media Player 11



## tufunuf (Jun 4, 2008)

When I go into my music file folder and highlight a song, and click on "copy to cd", the file shows up on the Windows Media Player 11 panel. When I click on the "burn" button an error message box comes up that reads.
*
"It is not possible to burn this list of files because all of the files have errors or missing burn rights".

*But...all I have to do is click on play - play the song momentarily, and click on the burn button...and the file burns to my cd!!

What can I do to remedy the error dialog box, and be able to click on burn and have the song burn to my cd, rather than go through the playing portion?

If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate the input.

Thanks,
Tuf


----------



## djpaul (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Tuf,
I am having a similar problem and I tried the part about partial playing the tracks and it does not work. I'd very interested in getting advice on same.
Thank you,


----------



## tufunuf (Jun 4, 2008)

Were you able to play or burn the CD's you are attempting to work with before? Or, is this a new CD that you have never tried?

Some CD's have write protection added. That's a different situation altogether. Although, it can be done.


Tuf


----------



## djpaul (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I was able to play the cd but could not rip or burn. I have since solved the problem; I uninstalled media player completely and redownloaded it and reinstalled it and now it's working like a charm.
Paul


----------



## tufunuf (Jun 4, 2008)

Glad you got it to work!

Tuf


----------

